# iDVD VCD?



## H2OSX (Sep 5, 2004)

Is there any program that will allow you to make a project in iDVD, and then burn it into a VCD instead of a DVD?


----------



## gdekadt (Sep 5, 2004)

AFAIK, VCD is not interactive, so you would be wasting time creating a DVD structure. I do know that Toast Titanium used to install a plugin to allow direct VCD export from iMovie (and from a QuickTime movies too I think)...

Hope this helps,
Gabriel


----------



## texanpenguin (Sep 14, 2004)

VCDs are just movie files, they can have a looping title screen, but nothing from iDVD will work on a VCD (or SVCD).

I'd suggest you get iVCD though, from Mireth Software, (http://www.mireth.com/ ?) if you're looking at making VCDs.


----------

